# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Десятое подорожание топлива за год.

## JAHolper

10-го ноября цены на топливо будут увеличены в 10-й раз за 2011 год.
Цена на дизельное топливо обошла даже стоимость 95-го бензина.

Новые цены, действующие с 10-го ноября на заправках Беларуси:

- бензин Нормаль-80 – 4900 рублей,
- бензин АИ-92 – 5150 рублей,
- бензин АИ-95 – 5550 рублей,
- дизельное топливо – 5750 рублей.

----------


## Carlen

просто охренеть. Но думается, что цены будут еще больше, около доллара, как раньше...

----------


## Vanya

автомобиль не роскошь, а средство передвижения...но, не дальше города)

----------


## .29

Соляра дороже 95-го уже...
Им там на ДТ не такие жесткие ограничения на рост диктуют чтоли, как на бензин?

----------


## Sanych

Бензин будет доллар за литр, это уже давно говорили по ТВ.

----------


## SDS

Я должен справиться с ситуацией, и я с ней справлюсь.

----------


## Akasey

> 10-го ноября цены на топливо будут увеличены в 10-й раз за 2011 год


 главное что не последний...




> Бензин будет доллар за литр, это уже давно говорили по ТВ.


 главное никто не знает точно сколько будет доллар...

----------


## Sanych

Я знаю, дофига

----------


## Carlen

> 10-го ноября цены на топливо будут увеличены в 10-й раз за 2011 год.


Вообще-то положено уже одиннадцать раз подорожать. Месяц-то одиннадцатый идет. Это было бы логично - в месяц по разу. Да и предсказуемо на декабрь - только один раз, можно было бы в конце года выпить смело в честь последнего подорожания в этом году. А так не знаешь чего ожидать... А выпить хочется....

----------


## Carlen

> Я должен справиться с ситуацией, и я с ней справлюсь.


Оптимист. А вот нам остальным, придется просто меньше ездить... Ну и, конечно, при этом не унывать...

----------

